# Real image on baits



## eyebustor (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm looking for some information on the process of putting real images on baits. What is the process called or does anybody know how they do it? Any hints, tips or clues would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

It's called photo finishing I believe. You basically print out a picture the same size as your bait on white tissue paper. Than you cut it out and use spray adhesive to attach it. Than paint the belly and back. Here's a helpful link.
http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/topic/12000-photo-finishing-foil-and-faux-finishes/


----------



## eyebustor (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks that's what I was looking for.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope to try this when I get to where I create a good cast. Thanks for the tip. Very nice job!


----------

